# Master Ken has some competition



## skribs (Jun 1, 2014)

The funny thing about this video is that watching the show with my family, the gender split on whether this was "dumb" or "the funniest thing I've ever seen on this show" is the same as the judges.


----------



## K-man (Jun 1, 2014)

skribs said:


> The funny thing about this video is that watching the show with my family, the gender split on whether this was "dumb" or "the funniest thing I've ever seen on this show" is the same as the judges.


I'll vote for "dumb"!
:asian:


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jun 5, 2014)

K-man said:


> I'll vote for "dumb"!
> :asian:



I vote the whole show dumb.


----------



## MartialMellow (Jun 5, 2014)

On Tuesday evening, I saw the tail end of another American Idol solo act, which was doing some type of Kung Fu in a comic routine.  Normally I like comedy, but placing the martial arts in comic routines makes me cringe.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jun 5, 2014)

MartialMellow said:


> Normally I like comedy, but placing the martial arts in comic routines makes me cringe.



Jackie Chan did comedy stuff in his movies.


----------



## TwentyThree (Jun 6, 2014)

I think it's brilliant.  He has a YouTube channel and Roger Baker's Taekwondo and Pizza has a Facebook page.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 6, 2014)

RTKDCMB said:


> Jackie Chan did comedy stuff in his movies.



The difference is Jackie Chan has talent.


----------



## skribs (Jul 17, 2014)

Acting bad at something is a talent.


----------

